# BlitzAcez journey to 12 stone (current 10.7)



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought it's time to start a journal to keep track of what i'm doing and see if I can make sense of progress!

I've been training on/off around 2 years now.

*Bodyweight*

Started at 60kg (9.5 stone)

Current 68kg (10.7 stone)

Goal 76kg (12 stone)

*Lifts*

Started at Bench: 40kg Squat: 50kg Deadlift: 40kg

Current Bench: 80kg Squat: 120kg Deadlift: 112.5kg

Goal: Bench: 100kg Squat: 150kg Deadlift: 140kg

*Diet*

Morning - Bowl of porridge + Egg on whole/m Toast.

Morning - Pint of semi skimmed Milk + Banana + Apple

Lunch - 2 cans of Tuna + Potato + Broccoli

Afternoon - 3 eggs + Red Steak

Dinner - 200g Chicken + Basmati Wholegrain Rice (onions, broccoli, 1/2 jar of sauce)

Evening - 1/2 tub of cottage cheese

Multi vitimins, fish oil and drinking water throughout the day.

Protein: 214.7 Carbs: 179.2 Fat: 131.2 (these are including all sugar carbs and all type of fats)

*Routine* *(I was doing a 3 day split)*

Work Out A

Warm up is 3 sets.

Squat

Warm up then work set

3 sets of 5 reps

Bench

Warm up then work set

3 sets of 5 reps

Deadlift

Warm up then work set

3 sets of 5 reps

ABs

Work Out B

Squat

Warm up then work set

3 sets of 5 reps

Press

Warm up then work set

3 sets of 5 reps

Power Clean

Warm up then work set

3 sets of 5 reps

ABs

(Cheers Blutos)

*Starting Images*





*Current*





*More Current*







Will be updating with progress pictures and stats...

Picture update on page 5

*Thanks for reading!*


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck Blitz.

Made some nice progress already:thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Will write PB from progress in journal red down blue same green up

So obviously its all up up and away this one! :laugh:

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg PB

2 x 5 40kg PB

3 x 5 60kg PB

Press

1 x 10 20kg PB

2 x 5 30kg PB

3 x 5 40kg PB

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg PB

2 x 5 30kg PB

3 x 5 40kg PB

ABs

1 x 8 45kg PB

1 x 8 50 kg PB

1 x 8 45kg PB

Just getting started...



xpower said:


> Good luck Blitz.
> 
> Made some nice progress already


Cheers bud.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Think i slightly pulled something in my back the time before the last routine doing deadlifts, so I've done something different today until my back feels good again. Just an easy session to keep my hand in.

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 62.5kg

DB bench

1 x 3 30kg

Bicep Curl

3 x 5 18kg

Incline DB Bench

1 x 8 24kg

1 x 8 26kg

1 x 8 24kg

off to the pub now :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Was really not in the mood and had no energy, still did well though. Definatally one of those sessions you have to force yourself to go.

Work Out A

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 62.5kg

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 65kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

ABs

1 x 8 55kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 55kg


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good lifts for your size IMO! keep it up!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

empzb said:


> Good lifts for your size IMO! keep it up!


Thanks for that, good motivation


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Bodyweight seems up already 70kg 11 stone as I type this, it's the morning to and I have only had a brew and oats so far. Off to the gym later for a sexy workout!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

You'll hit that goal in no time mate the way you are going! what's the time scale between the pics? big big big transformation!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

empzb said:


> You'll hit that goal in no time mate the way you are going! what's the time scale between the pics? big big big transformation!


Thanks man, 2 years so not that great but it is progress. although I have put in quite alot of effort I haven't had a spot on diet or trained religiously, its been on and off, more on than off though.

oh and 4 months out due to wrist injury at one point i forgot about.

couple of months from "current" to "more current"


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Keep up the good work bro! You'll get there i'm sure. Great trnasformation already, you can see your progress! :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Definately an improvement! I would say the diet needs a bit more, maybe a whey shake in the morning and one after the workout as well and probably up the carbs a bit with some more rice or wholemeal pitta....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Youve made good progress im certain of that especially considering its not been a consistant thing with diet/training, you on the right track anyway its onwards and upwards from

Here  , do you prefer all your protein from natural foods yeah? Lifts are good to! Keep up the work mate, subbed :thumbup1:

Do you have a goal set after this one yet or just taking it as it goes along?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

snakebulge said:


> Keep up the good work bro! You'll get there i'm sure. Great trnasformation already, you can see your progress! :thumb:


Cheers bud, ill get somewhere eventually that is a fact 



empzb said:


> Definately an improvement! I would say the diet needs a bit more, maybe a whey shake in the morning and one after the workout as well and probably up the carbs a bit with some more rice or wholemeal pitta....


Cheers, more food is a no go under my current circumstances I don't wanna over do it until I see if this current set up makes any gains as well.



Ryan16 said:


> Youve made good progress im certain of that especially considering its not been a consistant thing with diet/training, you on the right track anyway its onwards and upwards from
> 
> Here  , do you prefer all your protein from natural foods yeah? Lifts are good to! Keep up the work mate, subbed :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you have a goal set after this one yet or just taking it as it goes along?


thanks, I do now prefer all my food from natural food yeah. Id rather spend £10 a week on red steak than £40 a month on protein shakes.

I am missing the taste of them actually now I think about it, may get some more soon and the rest :whistling:

Just off holiday recentally so I'm a little darker than I was :cool2:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Really enjoyed this workout! I was sweating like a whore in church by the end of it! ..these compound exercises are working my body way more than the mass of different stuff I did on my 3 day split.

The steak and eggs was so nice after it, mmm! :laugh:

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 65kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 4 42.5kg failed 5 reps

1 x 3 42.5kg failed 5 reps

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 4 42.5kg failed 5 reps

1 x 3 42.5kg failed 5 reps

ABs

1 x 8 62 kg

1 x 8 67 kg

1 x 8 62 kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats quite logical lol but shakes can be more convieniant some times  lol good squatting! Whats the press? That push press?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats quite logical lol but shakes can be more convieniant some times  lol good squatting! Whats the press? That push press?


yeah im tempted to try that mamoth 2500, gonna give it a month or so though.

Squatting was fun today I enjoy it, that's gonna improve.

Press is..






I actually have a question about the press to anyone who has advice.

Can I do it like mariuz does here:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never heard of it lol, i love squatting, im away to squat soon! Lol

Aw so just standing military press lol,

About the one mariuz is doing, i cant see why there wouldnt be a problem? Essentially its the same movement but from behind the neck instead, probs just hits the delts in a slight different angle? But im not 100% id wait for a more experienced member to comment lol,

Im guessing you want to do that because its easier to get to the start position rather than having to clean the bar up infront of you?.. How the fvck tho can he take that weight slamming on his upper back like that! Lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Never heard of it lol, i love squatting, im away to squat soon! Lol
> 
> Aw so just standing military press lol,
> 
> ...


Yeah standing military press, didn't realise it had another name.

I prefer doing the one mariuz does because its alot easier to keep stable and to hold onto before the next press and just feels better.

I know what you mean about the weight... its hard enough pressing 42.5kg and I keep bruising that bone at the top of your spine, I was wondering about what would happen if you hit that to hard.. :lol:

I think mariuz has such large muscles there they cushion any blow, I try to keep it on the muscle as well.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice journal mate,made some great progress in recent pics:thumb:

I'm on a similar split,find like yourself it really taxes me than a more formal 3 way split.

I've had that Mammoth 2500 stuff but was years ago when training and diet was rubbish.Remember it tastes good but think there is sh1t loads of sugar in it if i remember correctly.

Looks like what your doing is working so keep at it hard mate:beer:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

DNC said:


> Nice journal mate,made some great progress in recent pics:thumb:
> 
> I'm on a similar split,find like yourself it really taxes me than a more formal 3 way split.
> 
> ...


Cheers m8 appreciate the comments 

Lots of sugar in that product doesn't sound to great then.

Yeah it's amazing how much more work my body is doing when doing compounds, I come out dripping in sweat.. I didn't before.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Yeah standing military press, didn't realise it had another name.
> 
> I prefer doing the one mariuz does because its alot easier to keep stable and to hold onto before the next press and just feels better.
> 
> ...


yeah i know what ya mean mate :lol: , especially since his last set in that video is 200kg! some folk cant even dead or squat it and hes pushing it over his head :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Didn't sleep well so got up late and missed a meal before the gym, felt strong dispite this though.

Work Out A

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 67.5kg

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 67.5kg ( very happy with this considering I don't think I was on top form )

Deadlift

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 82.5kg

ABs

1 x 8 62 kg

1 x 8 67 kg

1 x 8 62 kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, i take it you use an ab crunch machine?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work mate, i take it you use an ab crunch machine?


Cheers and yeah I used to do 3 x 12 sit ups on the swizz ball before it, but it started to feel to easy so I thought one day I wonder how many I could do of these.. I got to 500 and got bored.

So I decided that it was a waste of time and just carried on with only weighted AB work ie. the AB machine.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you want a challenge put a 10kg plate or dumbell behind your heard (depending on plates as my gym

Ones have handle type bits) and do them or just use dbs, much better than the ab machine, my end ab work

Is 10-15 weighted crunches, 30 crunches on a hypers bench then 10-15 incline leg raises

= dead abs :thumb: lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> If you want a challenge put a 10kg plate or dumbell behind your heard (depending on plates as my gym
> 
> Ones have handle type bits) and do them or just use dbs, much better than the ab machine, my end ab work
> 
> ...


I like the 10kg plate idea, probably try a 20kg one next time


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you dont plate crunches before? Cause i majorly struggled with 15kg :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Have you dont plate crunches before? Cause i majorly struggled with 15kg :lol:


I'll have to see how it goes then and let you know next time, just a normal sit up with a plate behind the head, right? May even do it on the swizz ball.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah pretty much mate, i do mines on a partial crunch bench thing and the way my legs are its as if your doing sit ups with your legs on a table at a right angle if that makes sense?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah pretty much mate, i do mines on a partial crunch bench thing and the way my legs are its as if your doing sit ups with your legs on a table at a right angle if that makes sense?


Yeahh get ya  There isn't a bench like that in my current gym. Damn its late! zzZzZZZ


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well when ya do them just make sure youve got somwthing you can tuck your feet under for a bit of help on the reps if need be  lol


----------



## niceguy1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Big improvement from 2 years ago, I was lifting about the same as you when you first started wish I had kept it up


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Bit of a meh session but lifted well.

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 70kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 3 42.5kg failed 5 reps

1 x 5 42.5kg (I was mad I did less than last time on the 2nd set so anger got these up, and the girl on the running machine watching :laugh

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 4 42.5kg failed 5 reps

ABs

1 x 8 62 kg

1 x 8 67 kg

1 x 8 62 kg

1 x 6 15kg plate behind head

1 x 0 20kg plate behind head


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice squatting, lmao gues the girl was fit and you wanted not to look weak haha? How did you find the crunches with a plate behind your hard?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice squatting, lmao gues the girl was fit and you wanted not to look weak haha? How did you find the crunches with a plate behind your hard?


She was alright i just didnt wanna look to beta :thumb:

yeah they were hard, I should have done them before the AB machine really.

And 20kg is way to heavy like you said :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Too right mate gotta keep alpha  lol, yeah they are tough lol, next time use a 10kg plate and try to get 10-15 reps for 2 sets :thumbup1:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Good to see someone doing it the right way ! What are your current stats mate ?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> Good to see someone doing it the right way ! What are your current stats mate ?


cheers bud, not sure whats stats you wanted.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Back didn't seem to repair very well from the slight pull and I felt a wreak so had a week or so off!

Work Out A

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 72.5kg

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 4 70kg

1 x 2 70kg

1 x 5 60kg

Deadlift

2 x 5 40kg

2 x 5 85kg (back is arching way to much, can't seem to get form right)

1 x 5 60kg (back was better, but still isn't perfect)

Calf Machine

3 x 8 40kg.

ABs

1 x 8 62 kg

1 x 8 67 kg

1 x 8 62 kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a bad work out coming back, still feeling strong on squat, didn't feel great on bench and my back on deadlift is bending way to much and hurting at the bottom, I really need to sort out my foam on the deadlift.

Work Out A

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 77.5kg

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

DB Bench

1 x 5 30kg

Bench

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 60kg

Decline Bench

3 x 5 40kg

Deadlift

2 x 5 40kg

2 x 5 85kg

1 x 5 60kg

Calf Machine

3 x 8 40kg.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The dbs 30kg each or combined weight? Get some vids up soon of your lifting too mate :beer:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> The dbs 30kg each or combined weight? Get some vids up soon of your lifting too mate :beer:


Yeah 30kg dumbbell's each so 60kg in total, enjoy that exercise.

I'll have to do some videos when i'm feeling on form and have things a bit more tight.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fuk me mate thats awesome! most ive done is 27.5's! lol flat bench ?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> fuk me mate thats awesome! most ive done is 27.5's! lol flat bench ?


oh cheers, yeah flat bench my pb is 8 reps, i'll be happy on 40kg in each hand :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that would be good :thumb: i hope to one day be pressing the heaviest bells in my gym, 55's  gona take a long time and like 3 spotters :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

My weight has gone down to 65kg from not eating properly recentally and I had kinda fell out of love with the gym the last month or so. Although lifting well.

Today was a great session and I got a buzz from doing some of the lifts so it reminded me why I enjoyed going!

Eaten well again two days now.

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 3 42.5kg

1 x 3 42.5kg

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

3 x 5 42.5kg

ABs

1 x 8 62 kg

1 x 8 67 kg

1 x 8 62 kg

On a negative side, the squat seem to slightly ache my back and made me paranoid to my form.

I'm thinking of seeing a PT to check my squat and deadlift.


----------



## badiekrem (Sep 15, 2010)

keep pumping!!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ended up in the gym after a couple of pints and decided to do a bit of a session instead of just wait for my fat mate doing cardio! :lol:

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 5 52 kg

1 x 5 72 kg (with a spotter really not sure how much help I had here)

1 x 5 52 kg

DB Bench

1 x 8 28 kg

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

3 x 5 72kg

Bicep Curl's

1 x 5 16kg

1 x 5 18kg (was really happy with this not done these for agers and was really surprised I could manage 18kg)

1 x 5 16kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

A decent workout, enjoyed the deadlifting with straps on the last one only, never used them before. (will prob still only use on 1rm so i can gain grip strength.)

Work Out A

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

Bench Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

3 x 5 60kg

Decline Bench

3 x 5 50kg

edit: also did 1 x 5 28kg dumbbell and 1 x 2 30kg (this instructor who came over insisted)

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

2 x 5 60kg

3 x 5 80kg

1 x 125kg with wraps, almost got it up but nearly fell over backwards:lol:

Close Grip Bench

3 x 5 40kg

Calf machine

3 x 12 50kg


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure if it's been asked but what height are you?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

fadel said:


> Not sure if it's been asked but what height are you?


5,10 why?


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah, you're the same weight as I am / was but just looked skinnier ( no offence ) lol so thought you must of been taller  keep at it buddy!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

fadel said:


> Ah, you're the same weight as I am / was but just looked skinnier ( no offence ) lol so thought you must of been taller  keep at it buddy!


But who lifts more? :lol: and cheers


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Me lol  nah not looked at everything you've lifted but ones I did i'm up lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate! whats with the lack of updates man it was going swimingly before! lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> nice work mate! whats with the lack of updates man it was going swimingly before! lol


Just basicly real life issues getting in the way and not sticking to my routine, I'm gonna put 100% effort in to stick to the routine now. Time will tell.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hope everythings gets back mate, dont fall off the wagon and give up just keep pushing!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Forgot to buy some redbull on the way which put me off :lol: might get some dy nox soon.

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 82.5kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 4 42.5kg

1 x 3 42.5kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

3 x 5 45kg

Calf Machine

6 x 12 50kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

PB on deadlift with no straps :thumb: Really happy about that felt easy and smashed my previous PB of 112.5kg. I'm quite sure i'll be at 140kg soon.

Benching was awful not sure why, I just don't feel like I can bench at all. Might be a mental block.

Work Out A

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 80kg went up easily but was feeling dizzy off DY nox so wasn't comfortable at all, was going to drop to the floor, so hard to see straight.

Bench Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 2 70kg

1 x 3 60kg

Decline Bench

3 x 5 50kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

1 x 120kg Woohoo!

Calf machine

3 x 12 50kg

*PS. I think I keep forgetting to add some workouts here.*


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Not to impressed, but had a very stressful morning and only eat 4 eggs and oats all day.

Started going lower on my bench (touching chest)

Work Out A

Bench Press

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 4 62.5kg

1 x 5 60kg

Decline Bench

3 x 5 50kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

1 x 120kg

1 x 125kg fail

1 x 122.5kg fail

Calf machine

3 x 12 50kg

Tricep Dip

1 x 8 bodyweight

1 x 6 15kg weight

1 x 8 bodyweight


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Lightweiiight! Beast session felt really strong! 

Work Out A

Bench Press

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 62.5kg Could have done 65kg with ease I think.

1 x 5 60kg

Decline Bench

3 x 5 55kg

DB Incline

1 x 5 24kg

1 x 8 26kg

1 x 5 24kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

1 x 120kg

1 x 122.5kg PB

1 x 125kg Instructor came running over shouting my name and made me laugh so I blame him was like 1 cm off the top but I don't think I should give it myself as my right hand lost grip

Calf machine

3 x 12 50kg

Tricep Dip

1 x 8 bodyweight

1 x 6 15kg weight

1 x 8 bodyweight


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work, why the fvck did the instructer come running shouting your name :lol: ?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 85kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

1 x 5 42.5kg

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

3 x 5 42.5kg

DB Shrugs

3 x 8 30kg

Calf Machine

3 x 8 50kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> nice work, why the fvck did the instructer come running shouting your name :lol: ?


Probably as motivation but it made me laugh instead.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Work Out A

Bench Press

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 8 65kg PB

1 x 8 60kg

DB Bench

3 x 8 26kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

1 x 120kg

1 x 125kg PB

Bicep curl

1 x 8 16kg

1 x 8 18kg

1 x 8 16kg

1 x 2 20kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Had no time at all I sprinted to the gym in 15 mins had a 15 mins workout and sprinted back in 15 mins.

I had my bike tyres stolen while I was at the time the time before, why the hell you would just steal tyres I don't know, was it really worth messing someones day up for :confused1:

Bench

3 x 5 60kg good form and slow

DB Bench

1 x 5 30kg

Bicep Curl

1 x 5 18kg

1 x 5 20kg

1 x 5 18kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm now going to change up my routine to give my body a break from the heavy lifting.

It will be a more general 3 day split and 3 x 12 reps with good form on alot lower weight.

Managed to get deadlift up to 1 x 1 125kg, bench to 1 x 8 65kg and squat to 1 x 5 85kg all with decent form.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Picture update.

I have measured my arms and there around half an inch bigger than at the start of this journal, I have no idea how to pose so these pictures aren't great and don't look much improvement picture wise to me. Going to continue lifting to see if I can make bigger improvements.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good mate keep it up :thumbup1: how much do you weigh now?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I think at your stage, you'd benefit far more from taking a week off and then starting a proper 5x5 routine and sticking with that for a year or so, rather than fanny about with 3x12 or whatever else. Just IMO though


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Charlie_miller said:


> Looking good mate keep it up :thumbup1: how much do you weigh now?


Cheers mate, I weight 68kg at the moment so gaining actual bodyweight hasn't happened i'm going to look into this, and keep a more constant strict diet.



Heineken said:


> I think at your stage, you'd benefit far more from taking a week off and then starting a proper 5x5 routine and sticking with that for a year or so, rather than fanny about with 3x12 or whatever else. Just IMO though


I was thinking I could do with easing off the weight a little and more reps means i'll gain more muscle than strength, my strength has been increasing but not much mass, apart from arms.

What makes you think staying with x5 will be more of a benefit?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah right well good luck pal im sure your get there in the end :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It's going to sound harsh but you're quite skinny. In your position I would look at what I'm eating and pretty much double it, and start working on getting my numbers up on squats, deads and bench. None of this curls & lat pulldown sh*t, just lots of food and heavy lifting. As your numbers go up, your body as a whole will grow, it'll simply have no choice.

Nobody adds significant muscle without getting stronger buddy.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

DB Bench

1 x 8 28kg

1 x 8 30kg

1 x 8 28kg

1 x 2 32kg

Then staff walked in and said you do know the gym is shut -_-

enjoyed the fact I got the 32kg's up!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Blitz i was very thin starting out...At 15 weight 5stone at 22 when i first started to have a play around with weight was 8 stone,but with my job i needed to be light in weight....The first couple of years were slow for me gaining size....But once i found what work for me it just seemed to fly on...Good luck and will be keeping an eye on..


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers nogger.

UPDATE ON THINGS

I've decided to do a cycle like a week on a 3 day split at 12 reps and then a week on the current heavier 5 rep workout.

I'm gonna stay on the creatine (only used a week), and up my food intake and monitor weight until it actually increases.

My short term aim is to be *more *than 11 stone by xmas, so if thats 11.1 i'll be happy as that will be the most i've have ever been.

currentally around 10.7 stone.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Went a bit mad today actually, was in the mood.

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 70kg (I thought this was my max and when doing thought **** me this is light :lol: )

3 x 5 90kg (felt strong on this)

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 45kg

1 x 3 45kg (started having balance issues and hand to power clean it down)

1 x 3 45kg

DB shoulder press

1 x 5 20kg

1 x 5 22kg

1 x 5 20kg

Power Clean

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 45kg

1 x 5 45kg

1 x 3 45kg

DB Bench

1 x 5 30kg

1 x 3 32kg

1 x 5 30kg

1 x 0 40kg (just wanted to see what it felt like, can actually see it going up eventually!)(These dumbbells used to make me **** myself 2 years ago)

Bicep Curl

1 x 5 20kg

1 x 2 22kg

1 x 5 20kg

Calf Machine

3 x 12 55kg

Current weight 69kg


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Going well Blitz.

I'll not be far off your weight soon lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

xpower said:


> Going well Blitz.
> 
> I'll not be far off your weight soon lol


Are you cutting?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Are you cutting?


 I am mate,prob another month or 2


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Finally getting a cut under my pecs now! Bench is feeling alot more comfortable, technique feels good. Weight on Bench and curls is miles better than 6 months ago.

I'm not running to and from gym, bike was stolen cnuts.

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 65kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

1 x 5 70kg

1 x 5 70kg (Shoulders back to knee to get back muscles pulling chest out, so gym instructor says)

Bicep Curl

1 x 5 18kg

1 x 5 20kg

1 x 5 18kg

Bench Decline

1 x 5 15kg

1 x 10 20kg

1 x 5 15kg

Tricep Dip

3 x 8 bodyweight

Calf

1 x 8 55kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 55kg

Current weight 70kg


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Another stone to go mate, keep it up. Weights improving, and 18kg/20kg curls is impressive. Keep it up!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 70kg

1 x 5 65kg

1 x 5 60kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

Bicep Curl

1 x 5 18kg

1 x 5 20kg

1 x 5 18kg

Bench Decline

3 x 5 20kg

Incline DB

1 x 5 22kg

1 x 5 24kg

1 x 5 26kg

Tricep Dip

3 x 8 bodyweight

Calf

1 x 8 55kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 55kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Work Out B

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 *100kg! *(almost didn't go up one the first one)

2 x 5 90kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 3 50kg

DB shoulder press

1 x 5 22kg

Felt really quite done in and ill after that and decided to leave it there. The squats really took it out of me!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Done a few not worth posting workouts recentally, gonna get back on it again (Think it was xmas fault  )


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Heineken said:


> It's going to sound harsh but you're quite skinny. In your position I would look at what I'm eating and pretty much double it, and start working on getting my numbers up on squats, deads and bench. None of this curls & lat pulldown sh*t, just lots of food and heavy lifting. As your numbers go up, your body as a whole will grow, it'll simply have no choice.
> 
> Nobody adds significant muscle without getting stronger buddy.


Excellent advice!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Done another few sessions but I'm going like 1-2 times a week. (This sunday did a simple bench routine with dead and some other bits. It just shows how your hobbie really can take a back seat! :cursing:

Had way to much on and issues obviously getting in the way. (Uni, lack of sleep and a few things I probably shouldn't mension here)

Back in the gym this evening for a light session then back on it friday I think get started yet again.

I feel like crap.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna keep continuing this for myself more than anything.

Have been quite a few times just not been noting it down for some reason. Ones I can remember.

Sunday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday...

This wednesday

Bench

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 12 40kg

1 x 12 60kg

1 x 12 62.5kg

1 x 12 60kg

Deadlift

1 x 10 40kg

3 x 12 60kg

Bench Decline

3 x 12 50kg

Incline DB

1 x 12 24kg

1 x 12 26kg

1 x 12 24kg

Tricep Dip

3 x 8 bodyweight

Calf

1 x 8 55kg

1 x 8 60kg

1 x 8 55kg


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Done around ten sessions in a row now and getting back to form. Was happy with the 50kg presses.

Squat

1 x 10 30kg

2 x 5 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

Press

1 x 10 20kg

2 x 5 30kg

1 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 45kg

1 x 4 50kg

DB press

1 x 5 22kg

Clean

1 x 10 20kg

3 x 5 40kg

1 x 1 50kg

Shrugs

1 x 5 38kg

1 x 5 40kg

1 x 5 38kg

Ab Machine

3 x 8 67kg

Calf machine

3 x 8 67kg


----------

